# A little help finding videos/tutorials.



## weedeater64 (May 15, 2018)

Spirit carving, no problem. I can find videos all day long.

Relief carving. Same.

I know what to search for with the above.

What I don't know how to search for is a specific-ish size larger than spirit. Around bust size or a bit larger maybe, but of subjects other than human heads.

Bears, deer, fish and other animals mostly, or for now.

Is there an name for that size range carvings? Or should I just search for specific animal or whatever and sift through looking for whatever size I want?


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

When you find the picture of something inspirational you can make it any size you want.
Just use the same techniques on a smaller carving. Center lines, box out the ears and nose. 
Don't try to make it exactly like the inspirational piece. Let the form take on your sprit.
That how I was taught. 
I used to meet with a group of carvers what the teacher taught in the first few days was all about center lines. The rest was just practice.
Good Luck


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

You might consider searching Pacific Northwest Native artforms. However, they are usually formline, symbolic, and barely recognizable as the animals they represent. I realize you are looking for videos or tutorials. There are no size-related terms in carving, although whittlings tend to be small and sculptures may be life size.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

in my mind, the step up from basic "hand carving" is chainsaw carving or power carving.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

In my mind, the step up from basic hand carving is moving beyond copying someone's process and applying your own basic skills to projects of your own design.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I agree with Phil. 
Not because he's a talented carver or better then me. (And he is) He's correct on the pathway 
Good Luck


----------

